# Breeding polled goats



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

My buck is polled and my does grandmother was polled can I breed my doe to a polled buck or will I get abnormal babies. Thank you for any information 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think it is probably a very slight chance of anything popping up. I've bred polled to polled and the babies were as normal as could be


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree.. I believe you have the same chance of something popping up that you would breeding two unpolled goats..


----------



## maciewhitehorn (Nov 12, 2012)

I heard if you breed polled on polled your kid will turn out a hermaphrodite... •.• but that's only what I've heard


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

A hermaphrodite? What is that?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The story about the poll to poll giving you a hermie kid is strue, but not always.

Originally, it was fine to breed poll to poll. Somewhere along the line the gene for hermaphrodite ended up piggybacked to some of the poll genes. If 2 goats with the piggy backed poll/hermie gene breed, you can get a hermie kid(s), but that piggy backed hermie gene has to be there for it to happen.

I had a hermie born to 2 genetically horned goats, who were not related to each other in any way, shape or form, except maybe hundreds of generations back like all domestic goats would be!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A hermaphrodite has both male and female parts.

There has been some speculation that breeding polled to polled gives you a greater chance at producing a hermaphrodite, however, my opinion on this is that it doesn't have to do with the polled gene itself, but the bloodlines. 

If the buck and doe are going to compliment each other, then I really wouldn't hesitate to breed them, regardless of horn/polled status.


----------

